# NX EFI kit on 3.5 SE Altima?!?



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Am I treading into a new territory here, or has anybody successfully "sprayed" a new 3.5 yet? Bone-stock automatic car (with EVERY option) went [email protected] or77 (1/8th) last weekend. THINKING about entering an unmarked territory.... Probably do some simply bolt-ons first, but ultimately probably enter the n2o.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

Frank02L said:


> *Am I treading into a new territory here, or has anybody successfully "sprayed" a new 3.5 yet? Bone-stock automatic car (with EVERY option) went [email protected] or77 (1/8th) last weekend. THINKING about entering an unmarked territory.... Probably do some simply bolt-ons first, but ultimately probably enter the n2o. *


Here you go....
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7072


----------

